# Milling a prebuilt cabinet



## notmysign (24 Feb 2018)

Hi, i just ordered this Aqualantis Fusion 60 cabinet with 40mm sides and top.
You have to assembly it yourself so milling it beforehand is easy
Is it safe to mill horizontal holes? like shown in picture below
 Then make them waterproof





I was originally planning to make my own but well, house, kids etc put me of that route.
if anyone want this drawing im glad to share it:


----------



## alan bruce (25 Feb 2018)

Hi, it won't cause a structural problem with the cabinet.
If you can find any matching veneer strips you can fix over the cut edges which will be chipboard.
If not you can fill the edges so they are smooth then prime and paint black to waterproof them.


----------



## notmysign (25 Feb 2018)

alan bruce said:


> Hi, it won't cause a structural problem with the cabinet.
> If you can find any matching veneer strips you can fix over the cut edges which will be chipboard.
> If not you can fill the edges so they are smooth then prime and paint black to waterproof them.



Thank you! That makes me feel better.
My plan was to prime and paint grey


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Feb 2018)

Hi, iv used desk hole covers/grommet. Mine are 80mm hole size and fit x2 22mm hose no problem at all.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## notmysign (25 Feb 2018)

Aron_Dip said:


> Hi, iv used desk hole covers/grommet. Mine are 80mm hole size and fit x2 22mm hose no problem at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was thinking about holes but I saw these long horizontal holes den where and thought it looked good and doesn’t make the hose stick out that much from the cabinet. I was thinking about making the holes 200x30mm with a handheld router


----------



## ian_m (26 Feb 2018)

If using a router, it is much much easier (and safer) to use a template and guide bush to keep the router under control. That way you will end up with "perfect" cut outs and no chance of the routing jumping out and ruining your nice cabinet.
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend/content/content_detail.php?record_type=Knowledge&id=434

Remember vacuum attachment to keep dust down and safety glasses to keep you out of A&E.

You really ought to fit a plastic grommet/liner to the cutout as it will get wet guaranteed 100%, as you will get drips running down the filter tubing whilst tank fiddling and you need to keep this water away from the wood/chipboard.


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Feb 2018)

notmysign said:


> I was thinking about making the holes 200x30mm with a handheld router


If you have experience of using a router it will be easy enough and the next sentence is probably not worth reading.

I would make a jig/template and use a guide bush as Ian mentions, I'd also use a smaller router bit/cutter first to get the bulk of the material out then finish it off with a slightly bigger one to tidy it up to the finished 30mm. If you don't have much experience with a router it's probably worth asking someone to do it as it's very easy to ruin a nice cabinet. Also by the time you have brought the materials for the jig, the correct cutters and guide bush they will have all the bits and do it for you.


Saw this and though of you.......
It's a picture from one of aquarium gardens tanks.


----------



## ian_m (26 Feb 2018)

This is the router I have.
https://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/prod...ariable_speed_router_230v___uk_sale_only.html


----------



## notmysign (26 Feb 2018)

ian_m said:


> If using a router, it is much much easier (and safer) to use a template and guide bush to keep the router under control. That way you will end up with "perfect" cut outs and no chance of the routing jumping out and ruining your nice cabinet.
> http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend/content/content_detail.php?record_type=Knowledge&id=434
> 
> Remember vacuum attachment to keep dust down and safety glasses to keep you out of A&E.
> ...



Yeah I know water will run down these hoses but it’s kinda hard to find custom grommets to fill my holes. But I will take my time and make sure these will be waterproof



Andrew Butler said:


> If you have experience of using a router it will be easy enough and the next sentence is probably not worth reading.
> 
> I would make a jig/template and use a guide bush as Ian mentions, I'd also use a smaller router bit/cutter first to get the bulk of the material out then finish it off with a slightly bigger one to tidy it up to the finished 30mm. If you don't have much experience with a router it's probably worth asking someone to do it as it's very easy to ruin a nice cabinet. Also by the time you have brought the materials for the jig, the correct cutters and guide bush they will have all the bits and do it for you.
> 
> ...


I would call myself a handyman so I think I can manage but I always like to have my father around project’s I’m not 100% confident what to do. Since he is 3 times the handyman I am

As the picture you posted they have their hose sticking out just what I’m trying not to accomplish. I am going to secure my hose on the inside before it comes out from the hole and the outside to have a sleeker look.


----------



## ian_m (26 Feb 2018)

And remember to test your routing ability on a scrap piece of wood first !!!


----------



## notmysign (26 Feb 2018)

ian_m said:


> And remember to test your routing ability on a scrap piece of wood first !!!



Good advice! will try that first


----------



## Andrew Butler (26 Feb 2018)

notmysign said:


> As the picture you posted they have their hose sticking out just what I’m trying not to accomplish


I'd meant to look at the holes in cabinet. No I like mine to be 'in place' that much so I've gone rigid!


notmysign said:


> I would call myself a handyman so I think I can manage but I always like to have my father around project’s I’m not 100% confident what to do. Since he is 3 times the handyman I am


Well good luck and post an update of how you get on.


----------



## ian_m (27 Feb 2018)

The other way to do a slot without a router is...

Drill say 4 10mm holes at corners of cutout and join together the holes with a pad saw/saw blade/jab saw.
Drill 2 say 30mm hole saw holes and again join the holes with a saw.
Again practice on scrap piece of wood first.


----------



## Andrew Butler (27 Feb 2018)

ian_m said:


> The other way to do a slot without a router is...
> 
> Drill say 4 10mm holes at corners of cutout and join together the holes with a pad saw/saw blade/jab saw.
> Drill 2 say 30mm hole saw holes and again join the holes with a saw.
> Again practice on scrap piece of wood first.


You will never get anything like the clean finish or a router with the above mentioned; you will end up chipping something, the lines wont be straight etc - you just know it.
If you have to resort to this then just get someone to do it for you is my view.


----------



## notmysign (27 Feb 2018)

I will go the router route since i have one. But the cabinet has one month delivery time


----------

